# Ehic



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

I have heard of some Brits who are early retired living permanently in Cyprus who still use thier ehic . This is clearly not what you are supposed to do , from the nhs site .

"I have moved overseas from the UK. Is my EHIC still valid?

No, you should have informed your GP when you moved overseas so that you were removed from the NHS register. The NHS is a residence based healthcare system so if you are no longer living in the UK then you are not normally covered for NHS healthcare. "

Some people on the Spanish section have been sent bills from the NHS , as they are now getting keen on this .


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> I have heard of some Brits who are early retired living permanently in Cyprus who still use thier ehic . This is clearly not what you are supposed to do , from the nhs site .
> 
> "I have moved overseas from the UK. Is my EHIC still valid?
> 
> ...


It is strange, because it also means that they have no permission to stay. You cant get the yellow slip showing the EHIC. 

They should have a CYprus EHIC


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

You can get the yellow slip with private insurance . But then when you need to use state healthcare in Cyprus it should be the private insurance that pays not an ehic .


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> You can get the yellow slip with private insurance . But then when you need to use state healthcare in Cyprus it should be the private insurance that pays not an ehic .


Yes ofc. The UK EHIC should be invalid the day you get the yellow slip. And I really hope that the NHS keep sending bills
I have now got a Cyprus EHIC to pay for emergencies when I am outside Cyprus


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

How does an EU citizen, who is resident in Cyprus but is not employed/self employed and is not a state pensioner access the emergency treatment that they are entitled to in A&E?


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

David_&_Letitia said:


> How does an EU citizen, who is resident in Cyprus but is not employed/self employed and is not a state pensioner access the emergency treatment that they are entitled to in A&E?


I think in most eu countries A&E is free , so you just walk in or get carried in and away you go .

I think the initial treatment is free but if you need further treatment that's where your private insurance comes in .

Just my opinion , I could be wrong .:confused2:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> I think in most eu countries A&E is free , so you just walk in or get carried in and away you go .
> 
> I think the initial treatment is free but if you need further treatment that's where your private insurance comes in .
> 
> Just my opinion , I could be wrong .:confused2:


You are entitled to emergency treatment in the public healthcare in any EU-country as a EU citizen. I think the cost is 10€ in Cyprus


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

madcow said:


> I think in most eu countries A&E is free , so you just walk in or get carried in and away you go .
> 
> I think the initial treatment is free but if you need further treatment that's where your private insurance comes in .
> 
> Just my opinion , I could be wrong .:confused2:


You are correct in that *emergency* treatment is free (or minimal cost as in Cyprus where there is a charge of €10). You are also correct that any ongoing treatment which is 'routine' and not 'emergency' is chargeable. However, the EHIC does not cover routine treatment for anyone - that sort of treatment should either be paid for privately or the EHIC holder should wait until they get back to their country of residence.

However, the point that I was trying to make is that a visit to A&E in Cyprus will initiate 2 questions from A&E staff:

1. Is it an emergency? If 'No' then send them away if 'Yes' then...
2. Where is you EHIC and where is your €10?

If the EHIC were to be surrendered in the UK then how does a UK citizen, who is an early retiree access the emergency treatment they are entitled to?


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Look at it another way . If your ehic date runs out before you get your state pension where will you get a new one from ?

A&E must have a procedure when someone does not have a ehic .


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

madcow said:


> A&E must have a procedure when someone does not have a ehic .


Yes - they send you away as the daughter of a friend found recently when she attended A&E.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Yes - they send you away as the daughter of a friend found recently when she attended A&E.


They are NOT allowed if she has an ID that say she is EU member. I would have insisted and afterwards gone to the boss. And the newspapers


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Where does the €10 go that you pay if you attend A&E? Towards a tin of paint or maybe some handwash/paper towels for the toilets? Bleach etc? But seriously the €10 goes towards what?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

debs21 said:


> Where does the €10 go that you pay if you attend A&E? Towards a tin of paint or maybe some handwash/paper towels for the toilets? Bleach etc? But seriously the €10 goes towards what?


Towars the cost of public healthcare in Cyprus probably. What is so strange with that?


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nothing strange in that and never said there was just wondered as don't remember when it came in as standard where they said it would be going. Time will tell I guess!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

debs21 said:


> Nothing strange in that and never said there was just wondered as don't remember when it came in as standard where they said it would be going. Time will tell I guess!


The charge was introduced about 2 years ago as the burden on the state healthcare system was getting too much and many people were simply using a&e as a quick way to see a doctor. The charge is to discourage people from misusing the sytem and to bring some much needed funds to the system in order to keep the hospitals going.
Its high time a similar charge was brought in the UK.


----------



## Pparker (Apr 7, 2015)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Yes - they send you away as the daughter of a friend found recently when she attended A&E.


sounds alarming,:fingerscrossed:was this resolved ? and how?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Pparker said:


> sounds alarming,:fingerscrossed:was this resolved ? and how?


It was resolved. The EHIC had been lost, but a telephone call to The EHIC people in the UK established the EHIC number to the satisfaction of the Cyprus A&E.

Actually, for future reference, there is a useful EHIC Facebook page where you are able to speak to them directly regarding any problems. The page also has the various telephone numbers to ring.

https://www.facebook.com/NHSBSAEuropeanHealthInsuranceCard?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Pparker (Apr 7, 2015)

David_&_Letitia said:


> It was resolved. The EHIC had been lost, but a telephone call to The EHIC people in the UK established the EHIC number to the satisfaction of the Cyprus A&E.
> 
> Actually, for future reference, there is a useful EHIC Facebook page where you are able to speak to them directly regarding any problems. The page also has the various telephone numbers to ring.
> 
> ...


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Your European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) lets you get state healthcare at a reduced cost or sometimes free. It will cover you for treatment that is needed to allow you to continue your stay until your planned return. It also covers you for treatment of pre-existing medical conditions and for routine maternity care, as long as you're not going abroad to give birth".

Source:

http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcare ... tries.aspx


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Veronica said:


> The charge was introduced about 2 years ago as the burden on the state healthcare system was getting too much and many people were simply using a&e as a quick way to see a doctor. The charge is to discourage people from misusing the sytem and to bring some much needed funds to the system in order to keep the hospitals going.
> Its high time a similar charge was brought in the UK.



I totally agree. The reason the wait at A&E in the UK is so long is due to obviously a larger number of people accessing the system but those there who should not be/timewasters. If not and accident nor emergency why are they there. Yes a £10 charge would be great BUT as always SO many would be pleading poverty or on benefits who wouldn't or couldn't pay it would be the tax payer yet again supporting this. Triage needs to be tougher and at times say, no, see your g.p/pharmacist etc no need to be here!


----------

